# Finally!! An Endo dr appointment!!



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Going to see an Endo On the 21st... really excited! I am hoping he wont be a jerk and will actually listen to me.

Still having heart palps and I have a new best friend I named him Lumpy. I had a viral infection a few weeks ago when I posted about being sick. The dr told me I had to let it pass. I still have the dumb heart palps and nausea but maybe its just my thyroid.

So we will see!!! Just wanted to mention it.

Oh yeah my mom got me on her insurance after everything she called at they let her put me on there... so I wont have a big old medical bills...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's great! One thing I would suggest before going to the appointment is to make a list of all of the questions you have, the symptoms you have, your medical history, etc. and take it with you to the visit. That way you have everything written down in front of you and won't forget to discuss anything during the appointment.

I had a follow up with my endo on Monday and brought a spreadsheet of my labs to discuss my low FT3 levels and why I wanted to discuss Cytomel. It definitely helped me stay on track and helped her see the reason of why I was asking.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mel, this is great news for you!!! Ditto everything Jenny said!

Also, may I suggest that you review this thread to get in the "mindset" of starting off on the right foot with this doctor. Although you may have a different issue than the original poster on the thread, the "spirit" of what he's saying still holds true.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=6563&highlight=collaborative

Best wishes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> Going to see an Endo On the 21st... really excited! I am hoping he wont be a jerk and will actually listen to me.
> 
> Still having heart palps and I have a new best friend I named him Lumpy. I had a viral infection a few weeks ago when I posted about being sick. The dr told me I had to let it pass. I still have the dumb heart palps and nausea but maybe its just my thyroid.
> 
> ...


What an awesome way to start the New Year! I am so happy for you Mel!

You know we all can't wait for you to see that endo!!! Long over due!


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

jenny v said:


> That's great! One thing I would suggest before going to the appointment is to make a list of all of the questions you have, the symptoms you have, your medical history, etc. and take it with you to the visit. That way you have everything written down in front of you and won't forget to discuss anything during the appointment.
> 
> I had a follow up with my endo on Monday and brought a spreadsheet of my labs to discuss my low FT3 levels and why I wanted to discuss Cytomel. It definitely helped me stay on track and helped her see the reason of why I was asking.


I have a note book with all my diet and notes I plan on taking with me, My dr is sending me a copy of their fax... I hope it helps but sometimes I get so anxious I forget lol


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Mel, this is great news for you!!! Ditto everything Jenny said!
> 
> Also, may I suggest that you review this thread to get in the "mindset" of starting off on the right foot with this doctor. Although you may have a different issue than the original poster on the thread, the "spirit" of what he's saying still holds true.
> 
> ...


I'll look it over.. Im excited lol Ill let everyone know what happened... its not till 3:30 monday... they had one at 7:45 am and its like 30 mins away I didnt think Id make that one hahaha


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> What an awesome way to start the New Year! I am so happy for you Mel!
> 
> You know we all can't wait for you to see that endo!!! Long over due!


Thank you  it makes me happy too lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> Thank you  it makes me happy too lol


You have suffered so much and to think you actually have insurance now also!!

Do the Snoopy!!









http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## Michael_S (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck Mel1031!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> You have suffered so much and to think you actually have insurance now also!!
> 
> Do the Snoopy!!
> 
> ...


hahaha I didn't think they would approve me because walmart doesn't pay for pre existing conditions...and then the paper came with my card and I was like lets use this. I feel like I won the lottery lol


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Michael_S said:


> Good luck Mel1031!
> 
> Keep us posted!


Thank you..  I will


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

So the appointment went really well,even tho google maps lied to me and I got lost and was 10 minutes late lol but it went well, he explained things to me, made a few insult jokes about Clinton and Arnold swartznager haha...he actually listened. He did an eye test and apparently my eye lids are slow to respond when following his fingers, it almost made me dizzy and started my heart palpation's which he thinks is from jumping from 60 armour to 30 every other day and wants to re test my labs. My GP didnt fax over any labs. I'll be calling about that. He said my thyroid glad feels swollen but wants to look at new labs before he makes and big decisions and we will go from there.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Sounds like a great start and it's fantastic that he is listening to you and how you feel. Keep us updated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> So the appointment went really well,even tho google maps lied to me and I got lost and was 10 minutes late lol but it went well, he explained things to me, made a few insult jokes about Clinton and Arnold swartznager haha...he actually listened. He did an eye test and apparently my eye lids are slow to respond when following his fingers, it almost made me dizzy and started my heart palpation's which he thinks is from jumping from 60 armour to 30 every other day and wants to re test my labs. My GP didnt fax over any labs. I'll be calling about that. He said my thyroid glad feels swollen but wants to look at new labs before he makes and big decisions and we will go from there.


Now THAT was an appointment!! I am so glad. Did you walk out of the office feeling good about it?

Let me know because this is important!


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> Now THAT was an appointment!! I am so glad. Did you walk out of the office feeling good about it?
> 
> Let me know because this is important!


Yes lol my friend who went with me was like that was a good dr and shes been with me to ones who look at me.. and kinda treat me like crap...

I'm not sure if its cause I have insurance and this is how the other half live or cause he was actually a good guy... altho he asked me if I got the flu shot and I said no I am allergic and he goes it says they gave out 120 this year, and that's as many lance Armstrong dopes in a day... hahah

He even took a personal history and wanted to like get to know me. I'm really happy haha.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Sounds like a keeper!


I was so afraid it was going to go horrible but I finally found a keeper lol I wish my mom had went cause he like explained like what my Thyroid actually dose and what happens when you have like Hashimoto's

Called my GP and they tried to tell me they faxed all my stuff over... but I asked them to mail me a copy of all my labs and I'll just fax them myself for 50 cents lol


----------

